# Ford 260C with a plow



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok guys, I have a Ford 260C. It is a Industrial 4wd Loader tractor that weighs about 10,000lbs. Rear tires are loaded, have dual weight , chains and a have a 1,400lb "weight box" on the 3pt hitch(I also have a 8' rear scraper blade I want to make power angle, yes I have a rear remote)

The widest point of the tractor is 6'8" and my bucket is 7'

I made the bucket quick connect just like a skid steer for my forks, bucket, grapple bucket,&plow.(I do NOT have the hydraulics setup for the grapple or plow yet).

Anyway, what I am asking is what size plow should I get? I am partial to Western, but would consider a Fisher. I really like the idea of a Western Prodigy. I have one tight spot at my neighbors that is only about 8- 8.5' wide so I need to fit thru there

Machine is question


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Diesel_brad;1965827 said:


> Ok guys, I have a Ford 260C. It is a Industrial 4wd Loader tractor that weighs about 10,000lbs. Rear tires are loaded, have dual weight , chains and a have a 1,400lb "weight box" on the 3pt hitch(I also have a 8' rear scraper blade I want to make power angle, yes I have a rear remote)
> 
> The widest point of the tractor is 6'8" and my bucket is 7'
> 
> ...


Beings this is in the "non commercial section", I'm guessing your just doing your own stuff & a neighbor or 2.....with that said, a prodigy would probably work just fine(no need to run anymore than basic hyd lines to operate it, & still get more than just a basic straight blade)....but I would still be cautious, because I doubt that plow could handle much abuse with that much weight behind it..?...

Btw, cool looking truckThumbs Up


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, after looking at the cost of a prodigy, I think I'll pass.

I am pretty sure a 8.5 or 9' would be ideal. It is just so hard to find one of those. Everything I keep finding is a 7.5'

I found a Loegering Power Angle 8' for $1500 but I think it is just going to be too small 

Maybe I'll wait till next fall to find something


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe consider a 7.5 with the a set of prowings to keep the cost down? Not sure how they'd hold up with all that weight pushing them either, but maybe worth looking at.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I have an older 8' fisher plow laying at my yard in nj. Sell it for $500 cash if your interested. Has both angle rams.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

90plow;1975636 said:


> I have an older 8' fisher plow laying at my yard in nj. Sell it for $500 cash if your interested. Has both angle rams.


I am thinking 8" is going to be a bit small. Where are you in NJ?


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

I bought a Western 8.5' last night. Fully angled it will cover 7'4" SO I am golden. Now to make the mount and get a 3rd have to power it


----------

